# New Partner Incentive a/k/a New Driver Bonus



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, Folks:

Do you know the email address that I use to contact Lyft regarding my New Partner Incentive (also known as New Driver Bonus)? I was supposed to receive $150 after completing 20 rides. However, in today's statement (well over 20 rides completed), no $150!

When I try to use "Contact Us" in the mobile app, the message doesn't send. Is there such an email address as [email protected]? I know we are not supposed to use [email protected] because that is just for new driver onboarding.

Your help is appreciated!

Thank you!

Luxi
Providence


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I was referred and I referred one driver. In my case it took 2-3 statements for the bonus to show up. I think LookyLou mentioned they are backed up on this a little bit. Seems ridiculous, because obviously the computer knows you qualified for the bonus. Must be something funk in their accounting/books/money. Money these days is so funny, everyone loves to have it now and pay later.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I was referred and I referred one driver. In my case it took 2-3 statements for the bonus to show up. I think LookyLou mentioned they are backed up on this a little bit. Seems ridiculous, because obviously the computer knows you qualified for the bonus. Must be something funk in their accounting/books/money. Money these days is so funny, everyone loves to have it now and pay later.


Thanks. I was kind of counting on it this week. Didn't realize they were backed up. That IS ridiculous. A simple programming tweak would take care of that. I will have to exercise patience.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd suggested emailing them to see the status of your bonus. Lyft has a useful online contact tool. I use this every time I want to contact Lyft for something:

https://lyft.desk.com/customer/widget/emails/new


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I'd suggested emailing them to see the status of your bonus. Lyft has a useful online contact tool. I use this every time I want to contact Lyft for something:
> 
> https://lyft.desk.com/customer/widget/emails/new


Thanks, Nautilus. I have tried to use this on the mobile app (Android), and it doesn't "send" after completing it.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It is my understanding that they are quite a bit behind on driver bonuses. I think they have recently automated this process so that it will be automatic and not need manual screening and approval as in the past. I believe yours LUXYRIDE was before the new system was implemented.

They are damn slow on their responses. Today a received a response after 5 weeks to an inquiry to [email protected] regarding a driver referral bonus. Then they only answered one of two main questions. Hopefully I won't have to wait for another 5 weeks for the next response and they will actually answer all of the questions.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> It is my understanding that they are quite a bit behind on driver bonuses. I think they have recently automated this process so that it will be automatic and not need manual screening and approval as in the past. I believe yours LUXYRIDE was before the new system was implemented.
> 
> They are damn slow on their responses. Today a received a response after 5 weeks to an inquiry to [email protected] regarding a driver referral bonus. Then they only answered one of two main questions. Hopefully I won't have to wait for another 5 weeks for the next response and they will actually answer all of the questions.


Took about the same for me to hear back, then another week for them to reply after I sent the info they requested. They say my bonus will be in my account in two weeks...


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> It is my understanding that they are quite a bit behind on driver bonuses. I think they have recently automated this process so that it will be automatic and not need manual screening and approval as in the past. I believe yours LUXYRIDE was before the new system was implemented.
> 
> They are damn slow on their responses. Today a received a response after 5 weeks to an inquiry to [email protected] regarding a driver referral bonus. Then they only answered one of two main questions. Hopefully I won't have to wait for another 5 weeks for the next response and they will actually answer all of the questions.


Thanks, Looky.

I, too, received a response to a query from 3 weeks ago on a different matter and they ended the email with "we are sure you will like being a Lyft driver. Please apply." Please apply? I have been driving for them already!!!!


----------

